

2048 Benchmark - tagliala
http://tagliala.github.io/2048-Bench/

======
tagliala
Hi, I ran this benchmark on some mobile phones

iPhone 5 - 7.0.6 - Safari: 144036 ms

Motorola Moto G - 4.4.2 XT1032 - Chrome 33: 157173 ms

Nexus 4 - 4.4.2 - Chrome 34: 169032 ms

Nexus 4 - 4.4.2 - Opera 20: 163980 ms

Nexus 3 - 4.3 - Chrome 33: 175682 ms

Nexus 4 - 4.4.2 - Firefox 28: 262957 ms

Nexus 4 - 4.4.2 - Opera Classic 12.1: I gave up :)

------
napsterbr
Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64; rv:27.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/27.0 -> 112866
ms

Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko)
Chrome/33.0.1750.117 Safari/537.36 -> 111761 ms

Chrome wins, though I was cheering to Firefox.

------
andrelaszlo
Elapsed time: 118922 ms

~~~
andrelaszlo
To be specific:

Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux i686) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko)
Chrome/33.0.1750.152 Safari/537.36

    
    
        iterations           10
        average              118224 ms
        median               118339 ms
        standard deviation   851.4 ms
        %RSD                 0.7%
    

I'm a little bit embarrassed that it took me five iterations before I realized
that it's the same game each time. :)

